# My new girl and da' Rudys life mate her blood line is great Show of Field



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I hope you enjoy her growth of the Great Jack Daniels blood

I will flex all of her ;D

and My Stud Will lead Her to Greatness

God willing

She already sticking points in bunches 

and still need a suggestions on names No R please

make it a Great day

We can help some


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like Orange Girl is ready to take on the bird world. Watch out birds! Here she comes.

Congratulations on your new mate. 

Happy trials and trails,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A new Journey awaits you, Rudy and the new one.
We look forward to it.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

She's a beauty!!
Rudy, are you looking for a plain Jane name or a more unusual name?


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

She is beautiful! A couple for you to consider for her call name...

Sage ... which of course means WISDOM

Willow - which in Celtic means a symbol of JOY


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Getting ready to lock and load point She is ready to rumble mates ;D

hold hold girl

Let Rudy lead you this one

Ok She pointed a sparrow who's counting :"

lols


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Rudy - your little girl is so cute!

I like the name Tikka (if you don't mind naming your pup after a gun).


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

SkyyMax said:


> Rudy - your little girl is so cute!
> 
> I like the name Tikka (if you don't mind naming your pup after a gun).


or a curry dish ;D
She's beaut Rudy, already looks set to take on the world


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

She is a good looking pooch! As far as female names go, Luka, Chula (pretty in espanol), and Abagail has grown on me. Good luck with her training!

Jrod


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Her name is going to have to come from your heart.
They live there long after we lose them.
I named my two June and Cash.
Not because they were Country singers, but because of their strong bond to each other. Through all the rough times they held on to each other. My dogs will be with me for LIFE, just like Johnnie and June.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rudy, 

What about TEGAN for her name?

Means beautiful in Welsh. 

Just a thought. 8)

Hobbsy

Also SEREN meaning star also in Welsh!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the name Crosby for a girl or a boy. We also really liked Lexi when we were considering getting a female.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

None of the Crosby Kids were mine :

Great White
steel blues ;D

G.W.H in this corner Your Honor 

them line ups can get a big Cat Killed"" LOL ???


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Her New Name

is "Willow" ;D Jack Daniels'

thanks bunches

Were up and comers 

Rudy is very Proud of Her


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations Rudy! Willow--great name choice! I'm still struggling for a name for my upcoming girl.

She's beautiful. Great intensity. We all know she'll be loved from here to the moon...and back. Congrats!


----------

